# K1



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Before I forget, I had a convo with a restaurant worker today in the marina. Turns out that he is MMA armchair fan. He claimed that K1 KB has pretty much been absorbed into MMA. Any credence to that statement?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

K1?  Kb?  define please


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

K1 rules Kick Boxing, no elbows and such like.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2014)

There's plenty of K1 comps going on in the UK, there's several associations for kickboxing and a couple of promotions. There's often K1 bouts put on MMA promotions too. Eurosport regularly show kick boxing comps as well from throughout Europe, it's still very much a big sport.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> There's plenty of K1 comps going on in the UK, there's several associations for kickboxing and a couple of promotions. There's often K1 bouts put on MMA promotions too. Eurosport regularly show kick boxing comps as well from throughout Europe, it's still very much a big sport.



So the bloke was talking doo doo then. I only Freeview, but have seen it on Eurosport. I can watch on the lappy though.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2014)

This is the pro rankings for the UK at as Feb, gives some of the promotions that put kick boxing on. Loads of amateur comps too.
UK K1 Rankings 8211 February 2014 LOVE 2 FIGHT - Your ultimate UK MMA source with a hint of Muay Thai and K1


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

C





Tez3 said:


> This is the pro rankings for the UK at as Feb, gives some of the promotions that put kick boxing on. Loads of amateur comps too.
> UK K1 Rankings 8211 February 2014 LOVE 2 FIGHT - Your ultimate UK MMA source with a hint of Muay Thai and K1



Coolio.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

ok thanks for the info on what K1 is.
  I have a friend( Thomas Dalziel) in Canada that is the middleweight  (i think) champ up there.
I just never heard him call it K1


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> ok thanks for the info on what K1 is.
> I have a friend( Thomas Dalziel) in Canada that is the middleweight  (i think) champ up there.
> I just never heard him call it K1



Cool. I will have a look on Youtube tomorrow UK time.


----------

